# i feel a bit troubled



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i am feeling a bit troubled so i thought i would turn to spain lovers for a bit of support i have concerns about my friend we are moving to spain together but i feel her heart is not in it as much as mine what will i do if i organise everything and she drops out i will have noone to share apartment with and ill be going it alone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to get a bottle of wine and sit down and have a serious heart to heart - cos you need to know before you go. At least then you can make a "plan B"


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

thats the problem she lives about 5 hours away from me and is having trouble getting down i feel if she cant come here how is she ever gonna live in spain lol


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Senorita said:


> thats the problem she lives about 5 hours away from me and is having trouble getting down i feel if she cant come here how is she ever gonna live in spain lol


Hmmmm a good point, i think jo is right though definately sit her down and have one of your womens heart to heart thingy magigys .

Best to find out now rather than when you all packed and she dont just show or something .


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

well i tell her all the time i don't think she is into it as much as me and she says she is but she has concerns about childcare and work but i also have these worries but i have more to loose than her so i think im feeling a bit more on edge also i have my mum telling me it wont work so im not feeling on top at the mo its nice to feel like i can turn to this website with strangers to give me i different view and not just judge me Thank you


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Senorita said:


> thats the problem she lives about 5 hours away from me and is having trouble getting down i feel if she cant come here how is she ever gonna live in spain lol


You have inadvertantly written the answer to your own question and future , has trouble getting down ? With you being the main sponser for this venture(as it would appear)should your friend be just even a tad interested , to my mind , she would be sitting on your doorstep , bag in hand . With your own apparent intent , "Just get on the plane and leave without us , cuz we don't give a cuss äbout you " "I'm leaving , on a jet plane ""Bye , Bye Baby " "Hello , Hello , who's your lady friend , who's the little lady by your side , i've seen you , with a girl or two "
Life is for living , get on with it , Colin


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

hahah you have confused me more yayyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Senorita said:


> well i tell her all the time i don't think she is into it as much as me and she says she is but she has concerns about childcare and work but i also have these worries but i have more to loose than her so i think im feeling a bit more on edge also i have my mum telling me it wont work so im not feeling on top at the mo its nice to feel like i can turn to this website with strangers to give me i different view and *not just judge me *Thank you


We dont judge but if i did i would give 10/10 on the looks side no problem


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

aww thank you hehe


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Senorita said:


> aww thank you hehe


no probs


----------

